# Anyone ever taken the HSK Chinese proficiency exam?



## october_lost (Aug 17, 2010)

Any details or expectations I should have? Also anything study wise you thought helped cover the syllabus of the exam?


----------



## machine cat (Aug 17, 2010)

I haven't I'm afraid (my reading and writing being terrible), but I've looked into it. There are plently of practice papers out on the net covering all levels which should give you an idea of what's involved.


----------



## october_lost (Mar 22, 2012)

Bump this, as I have questions if there are any takers.


----------



## october_lost (Mar 22, 2012)

New test material. 

And I see SOAS holding the exam


----------

